# Betta Fish in Kritter Keeper



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

So yesterday at the arlington reptile expo I managed to get a free "All Living Things Mini Critter Tote" from Petsmart! A $5.00 value for free!  I started spinning up Ideas for this thing. It's pretty small so I figured it would make a good hospital aquarium. And, If my family goes to Colorado for a month, we can take my bro's fish with us and hand Cosmo over to my friend to care for him while I'm gone (Using that tank, of course). Let me know what you think size-wise. I'll post a pic of it ready to go next to a double A battery for size reference. I just need to add water. Would this make a good permanent betta home? Just out of curiosity. Thanks!


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi! I think that for a permanent home, it's way too small. I never recommend anything under 2 gallons. Bettas need space to stretch and swim. They also need a heater set between 76 and 80 because they are tropical fish and anything smaller than 2 gallons is sometimes very difficult to keep at the right temperature. 

But you can use this tank as a quarantine tank when your fish is sick OR a transport tank if you are moving and need to take the fish with you.


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Too, small for anything other than a place to go during water changes in my opinion


----------



## HermitGuy101 (Jan 3, 2012)

fishy friend2 said:


> Too, small for anything other than a place to go during water changes in my opinion


I'm leaning twords that direction, actually.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I have something like that for transporting between college and home! Works very well for that, as well, in case you ever have to move your betta.


----------

